# Dr. Mark Zamorski, MSM - worked for CAF Director of Mental Health



## Gunner98 (25 Aug 2018)

Mark Allen Zamorski M.D. MSM
April 26, 1962 -  August 17, 2018
Dr. Mark Allen Zamorski, MSM died peacefully at the Ottawa General Hospital on 17th August in Ottawa, Ontario at the age of 56. 

Mark was born in 1962 in Pontiac, Michigan to Emil Joseph and Phyllis Joan (Schrieder) Zamorski. He graduated from Michigan State University’s College of Human Medicine with a Doctor of Medicine in 1989. He completed a family practice residency at the University of Michigan Hospitals and later received a Master of Health Services Administration from the University of Michigan School of Public Health. 

Mark spent 9 years on the faculty of the Department of Family Medicine at the University of Michigan Medical School, before immigrating to Canada in 2002. In Canada, Mark led the Research and Analysis Section of the Directorate of Mental Health for the Canadian Forces Health Services Group, specializing in epidemiological and health services research on mental health problems in military personnel. He was an author or co-author on more than 70 peer-reviewed scientific papers, 3 book chapters, and more than 170 other abstracts, reports, and monographs. His scientific work was recognized through the 2013 Major Sir Frederick Banting Award for Military and Veteran Health Research. In 2016, he received a Meritorious Service Medal at Rideau Hall, in recognition of his contribution to the development and implementation of a post-deployment mental health screening program for Canadian military personnel. 

A memorial gathering is scheduled for September 5, 2018, from 5:00 to 8:30 pm at Beechwood, Cemetery and Funeral Services, 280 Beechwood Avenue, Ottawa. All are welcome to attend and celebrate Mark’s life. In lieu of flowers, Mark has suggested making a small donation to a charity of the donor’s choice.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Aug 2018)

Damn.   

I was fortunate to have talked with Mark on several occasions, initially in the context of a soldier's suicide BOI, and subsequently within CIMVHR work on suicide and mental health issues.

An excellent man, _always_  willing to help out, advise, and improve our knowledge of these issues.  He will be missed.


----------



## AKa (29 Aug 2018)

An incredible intellect, a devoted doctor, and a loving husband.  

Mark worked hard to support our military personnel and his death is a profound loss.  I can't believe he's gone.


----------



## brihard (29 Aug 2018)

He was one of our key researchers in mental health and suicide within the CAF. His research and data is absolutely key to our current understandings of soldier suicide. While I never had the opportunity to meet him, I've become quite familiar with his work, and it is truly a tragedy for the CAF to have lost someone of his caliber in such a critical field. May he rest in piece, and my thought are with his family and those close to him.


----------

